# What is the process for obtaining a full auto license?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm curious as to what the entire process and experience is like in obtaining a license to possess a fully automatic rifle.

Does anyone here have one?

I'm assuming this is going to require me to get a Class III Federal permit, and that is what the crux of this thread is about.

1. What is the process? Is there a link I can follow to get started?
2. Approx cost to go thru all their hoops?
3. Amount of hassle to "up keep" the license once acquired.
4. Is this a standard gun dealer's license or is it a further step "above" which puts me under increased harrassment as compared to a normal ffl license?

I'm not certain if I'm asking all the right questions, so feel free to expand and enlighten me as to anything I'm leaving out.

Ultimately I'd love to have a H&K MP-7 a1
http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,1 ... K,,00.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_&_Koch_MP7

Thanks in advance for assistance!

Ryan

.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ryan,

I have no idea but I would also like to get one. I'm sure it is pretty expensive and there has to be an extensive background check. I'm interested in the comments to follow.

I would give my right leg for one of these: http://www.enemyforces.com/firearms/mp5sd.htm

I had the opportunity to mess around with one at CQB school in the Corps. Very, very sweet weapon! Talk about a "home defense weapon." :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Go here http://www.subguns.com/ they will have all the info you need. On a side note I do not think you can have one of them since the did not exist in 1986. They will be able to tell you. They have many form 4's.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I have no idea but I would also like to get one. I'm sure it is pretty expensive and there has to be an extensive background check. I'm interested in the comments to follow.
> 
> ...


Hey Jiffy... I'm tellin ya!

I'm kinda figuring it is gonna get spendy... and I'm not in a rush. I'd just like to understand the process as I get more serious.

So this MP 7 is supposed to be the new thing of the future... better than an MP 5 just not as available yet. Better ballistics, better recoil system, better penetration due to load etc...

I hope this thread gets really informative!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You have to have a letter from the local Sheriff/Chief of Police stating your competence. Then you will have to get a $200 stamp from the Treasury Dept/BATF. Then there is also an application.

Best thing to do would be to ask someone with your state law enforcement division the correct procedures.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The full auto guns are VERY expensive - but have held their value pretty well on gunsamerica.com. It may be hard to find a dealer who has a Class III transfer dealership though.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Probable the easiest and obvious step is to first find a dealer authorized to make Class III sales. Not just any gun dealer can make the sell. Get with that dealer and they will have all the forms and be able to guide you through the process. As already mentioned the cost is $200 and nothing manufactured after May 1986 can be bought. My understanding is there are a lot of restrictions that go with ownership and a ton of paper work, not to mention the price of Class III firearms are very inflated. Someone once told me and I don't know if it is true or not but that as the registered owner of a Class III you are also subject to unannounced visits to ensure the gun is located where it is registered to be at.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't know if I would want the job of the "unannounced inspection dude" that has to go "unannounced" into a persons house that has a Class III weapon. Sounds like disaster to me. Do you get hazard pay? :lol:

Sasha and Abby,

Do you have a link? I can't find anything on there. Thanks. How expensive are we talking?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Become a Part time officer in North Dakota. Only need a High School ed. and work weekends. lol Then you can have any gun you want.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't have the temperament to be a police officer. Even if it is only part time, I know I would end up jackslapping the hell out of some drunk and end up in jail. IMO police officers have a very tough job. One I most definitely don't want!

Boy I can't even find a Class III dealer in North Dakota! There has to be one&#8230;&#8230;somewhere.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There used to be one west of Grand Forks, Niagra maybe, can't quite remember.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> I'm curious as to what the entire process and experience is like in obtaining a license to possess a fully automatic rifle


A uniform of one of the military branches will get you one :lol: except the Navy they are just around so the Marines have someone to dance with!!!

Just kidding around don't ues me for target practice :beer:

Any ATF will be able to give you the skinny on who what where and why of a fully automatic license. My guess that now days you will also have to get involved with Home Land Security.

Bob


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

JIFFY,

Yes it does. Im going to school right now to be one, and let me tell you there is alot of DIFFERENT people you have to deal with. Im looking forward to it though.

Bob,

I have talked to a few people about it, and you have to get in contact with the ATF and Homeland security. I know the name of a great resource in the Fargo area if anyone wants to PM me. I think he can give you the answeres you need.

I do know that there will be a extensive background check and you will sit down with a few different people that will be looking for body language and asking reasons as to why you want it. It will be expensive and a long ordeal.

I guess thats why I stick to the semi-auto AR's for now. I have to say shooting a burst or full auto gun is fun, but there is a lot of liability owning one.

There was a FBI SUV that was broken into in Seattle that had 3 fully auto guns and like 4 semi-auto handguns in it, and there is a $50,000 reward out for the guns that just shows you how much our government wants those guns out of the wrong hands. Which is GREAT!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

hunt4P&Y

Sorry for the sarcasm and levity of my previous post I was just in a mood.

RYAN

Anyway ATF will get you started in the right direction.

http://westernfirearms.com/wfc/default?set=06


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bob Kellam said:


> hunt4P&Y
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm and levity of my previous post I was just in a mood.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the site Bob...

Looks like I may be in one of those proverbial "NON Class III" states that doesn't allow any ownership. If my interpretation of that chart is correct?

I'll keep digging here.... ya gotta love Washington state politics uke:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ryan, thats what I figured you would decide. I knew it would be hard for you to get a licence.

You can still be a cop. :lol:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Missed this post first time , You have to be in a class 3 state pass a backround check and here is the big one find a transferable (sp) firearm (that you can afford ) then fill out all the paper work and waite about 3 months . But if you want to become a class 3 SOT you can bulid your own post samples.Aslong as you only sell to LEO`s and departments you are good to go .To get the SOT takes about 6 months .If ya want more info PM me .
Irish


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxx


----------

